# Help needed



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I need help in identifying what my ram has. I have looked and can't seem to find out what it may be. I don't think it's anchor worm.
This is the best pictures i can get of her.There are 2 worms to the left of her eye.

















Also Has any one seen fish poop like this before it's really red and weird looking


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I also had Rams with worms like that before. I treated the whole tank with levamisole & it got rid of them. I think I might still have some levamisole left that you are welcome to have. Here's another thread similar to yours: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/hospital-section-12/urgent-help-needed-12749/

Are you sure that's poop hanging from the angel, it kind of looks like some sort of rectal prolapse?


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

not sure about neither one myself but I have to agree with Pam on the Angel....whatever it is , sure doesn't look too good.
I tried to enlarge the Ram pic to see it better, maybe it will be helpful in identifying:


----------

